# أسئلة تتعلق بـ Risk Management, PMI-RMP



## Jordan079 (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .. 

اخواني الأعزاء ممن لديهم خبرة بـ Risk Management, PMI-RMP 
أرجو التكرم بالاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر :

1- هل يلزم حضور برنامج تدريبي من أجل التقدم لامتحان Risk Management, PMI-RMP ؟؟ 
2- هل تكفي الماده الموجوده بـ PMBOK بالاضافة الى كتاب الـ RISK الموجود في موقع PMI :
Practice_Standard_Project_Risk_Management

3- هل هناك مواضيع جديده تخرج عن نطاق ما تم دراسته في منهاج PMP ؟
4- هل من نصائح او كتب تفضلونها ؟

بارك الله فيكم و بانتظار أجوبتكم ......:28:​


----------



## emofleh (22 فبراير 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .. ​
> 
> اخواني الأعزاء ممن لديهم خبرة بـ Risk Management, PMI-RMP
> أرجو التكرم بالاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر :​
> ...


 

عزيزيJordan079

يُفضل بأن تلتحق بدورة تدريبية في مجال Risk خصوصا لإنها مختلفة عن PMP,PMI-SP وكذلك يُفضل بلأضافة الى ما اشرت اليه من المراجع بأن تحصل على كتاب ريتا في Risk وكذلك Simulation exam الخاص به لإنه مفيد جدا.

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن:

هل هناك مواضيع جديده تخرج عن نطاق ما تم دراسته في منهاج PMP ؟ 

الأمتحان يفترض مسبقا بأن لك من الخبره الكافيه في مجال Risk فتجد بعض الأسئلة ذات سيناريوهات طويلة نوعا ما ويتكرر نفس السؤال ولكن في كل مرة يكون السؤال مختلف عن سابقه وهذا يعطي نوعا من السهوله وذلك لإنه اذا فهمت السؤال من المرة الأولى ستكون إجابات الأسئلة سهله وسريعه وتكون بالعكس اذا لم تستطع فهمه من المرة الأولى.

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Jordan079 (22 فبراير 2011)

emofleh قال:


> عزيزيJordan079
> 
> يُفضل بأن تلتحق بدورة تدريبية في مجال Risk خصوصا لإنها مختلفة عن PMP,PMI-SP وكذلك يُفضل بلأضافة الى ما اشرت اليه من المراجع بأن تحصل على كتاب ريتا في Risk وكذلك Simulation exam الخاص به لإنه مفيد جدا.
> 
> ...


 شكراً لك أخي على الرد .. لكن ما هو الاختلاف بينهم كما ورد في ردك ؟

هل من طريقة للحصول على كتاب ريتا في الـ RISK أو الامتحان الخاص بها ؟
أرجو الافادة بكيفية الحصول على هذه المراجع :
Risk Management,Tricks of the Trade
PMI-RMP Exam Prep Guide -RITA
 Simulation exam published by RMC publications,inc

 و بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## emofleh (23 فبراير 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> شكراً لك أخي على الرد .. لكن ما هو الاختلاف بينهم كما ورد في ردك ؟
> 
> هل من طريقة للحصول على كتاب ريتا في الـ RISK أو الامتحان الخاص بها ؟
> أرجو الافادة بكيفية الحصول على هذه المراجع :
> ...


 
عزيزي Jordan90
لا يوجد إختلاف وبإمكانك الرجوع الى www.rmcproject.com لمزيد من التفاصيل
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Jordan079 (5 مارس 2011)

اخي emofleh ,, بالنسبة للدراسه من كتاب PMBOK ,, 
هل المطلوب فقط دراسه Risk Management Chapter ؟؟ و هل هناك داعي لدراسه أجزاء اخرى مثل Communications ؟؟


----------



## emofleh (5 مارس 2011)

Yes , The communication part is very important in the exam since it's one of the major Risk knowleadge areas which include four areas : 
1-Risk Communication - 27%
2-Risk Analysis - 30% 
3-Risk Response Planning- 26%
4-Risk Governance - 22% 

so as shown above you can Imagine how many questions in the exam for Risk communication.

On the other hand, you have to read all the process related to risk management chapter in the PmBook including the organizational structure (function,matrix,etc) and the relation between them in term of risk as well as you need to read and understand the practice standard for risk.

Regards


----------



## Jordan079 (6 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي .. 

فقط وضعت خطه دراسية وأريدك ان تعطيني رأيك فيها لو سمحت 

RMP-PMI

1- دراسة PMBOK الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk & Com. : اسبوع
2- دراسة Rita + Fast Track الجزء الخاص بالـ Risk & Com. : اسبوع
3- دراسة كتاب : Practice_Standard_Project_Risk_Management من موقع PMI: اسبوعين
4- مراجعة لما سبق : اسبوع​ 

على اعتبار دراسه ساعتين الى 3 ساعات كل يوم و ملاحظه تكثيف الدراسة نهاية الاسبوع.


و بارك الله فيك .......


----------



## emofleh (6 مارس 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً أخي ..
> 
> فقط وضعت خطه دراسية وأريدك ان تعطيني رأيك فيها لو سمحت
> 
> ...


 
خطة منطقية ولكن لا تنسى ان تقرأ Framework Chapter الخاص ب: organization structure وكذلك Decision tree فهي مهمة جدا


----------



## emofleh (6 مارس 2011)

لا تنسى ان تجعل آخر يوم للراحة


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## foratfaris (9 مارس 2011)

في السطور التالية الدروس المستفادة لاحد الحاصلين على الشهادة من موقع لينكد ان
Thanks all, as for taking the exam without good knowledge in PMP I recommend the following, reading the risk management chapter from PMBOK is a good start then it should be followed by the Practice Standards in Risk Management by PMI. If you feel comprehensive understanding then that would be good if not, get another source, however, a big weight of the RMP exam is related to PMP material and sometimes is not even related directly to the Risk Management topic, such as: Leadership styles, Communication management and general focus on overall techniques used in PM such as: Variance Analysis, Technical Performance Reports, Trend analysis, sensitivity analysis, tornado diagram, earned value, Pareto chart, PERT, Monte Carlo and understanding of probabilistic distribution types. That covers most of the exam I undertook. Wish best of luck for all.


----------



## waleed ragab (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة
انشاء الله بحضر لامتحان rmp فى شهر مايو 
اسعد بالتواصل لتبادل المعرفة


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

